# what style of skyline do you like



## broadie (Jan 21, 2006)

Do you like a skyline with a bunch of averege sized buildings and 1 super tall
stand out tower eg gold coast








or an iconic skyline with lots of landmarks eg sydney







or a water front skyline with a mix of tallies and small towers


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I like the subtle layers of Philly with a defined center that emerges above the rest.


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

I like a skyline with alot of tall towers clustered in the center, with alot of smaller buildings around it, as well as a few landmarks here and there.


----------



## steveowevo (Jan 27, 2006)

I like modern waterfronts with lots of mid-reise condos and glass! Mountains are nice too.

My favorite example: Vancouver


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I like the pyramid style skyline. Nice tall buildings with larger buildings in the core.


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

I like any skyline that has a defined form and isn't all over the place like some of the Asian skylines for example.


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

I like Philidelphia and Chicago the skline on the waterfront river or lake or something like a peninsula like New York or Boston.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

waterfront skylines-especially those on major bodies of water, not rivers.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I actually prefer a river skyline because there is a sense of dimension as in the the case of seeing New York City through Jersey City from the other side or Philadelphia through Camden. Ideally a city should have a river and a bay like Boston or NYC.

NYC through Jersey City (can't see the river but its there)









I also like the way Miami Beach and Miami create a mass of urbanity divided by water. I like flat terrain for skylines best.


















I dont like monotonous skylines like Vancouver or Sao Paulo where nothing particularly stands out. I think Vancouver looks non-human. Montreal and Toronto weren't in such a rush to build all at once with green glass so there is a pleasant mix of styles and textures. These skylines look great even without the white capped peaks behind them. Seattle has a fantastic skyline with white caps but they are far enough away so the city really stands out signifigantly/

Redd Alert we are both biased.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

Skylines that go on for kilometres on end...
Scroll.....>>>>


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

3 peaks...but it'll soon become 6


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Doesn't matter just as long as it looks impressive like Seattle's.*


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Generally flat terrain, there should be some symmetry with talls, and I think the towers should be a decent distance from water for parkland.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

philadweller said:


> I dont like monotonous skylines like Vancouver or Sao Paulo where nothing particularly stands out. I think Vancouver looks non-human. Montreal and Toronto weren't in such a rush to build all at once with green glass so there is a pleasant mix of styles and textures. These skylines look great even without the white capped peaks behind them. Seattle has a fantastic skyline with white caps but they are far enough away so the city really stands out signifigantly/
> 
> Redd Alert we are both biased.


yeah, Im a big Chicago guy. I love the tall buildings overlooking open water for some reason. I do dig some river skylines like Philly, Pittsburgh, and London though. 

And I agree about the monotonous buildings in some of the cities. I am not big on Asian cities (well most of them--gotta give HK its props!), nor am I of Sao Paulo, Vancouver, and other places that have too much of the same. Most of these places have too many ugly white buildings from the 60s-70s.


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

some'tn like that!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Seattle and Sydney have impeccable skylines.

One more thing I like about river cities......they usually have have landmark bridges.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Glitzy skylines - e.g. Hong Kong (at night - because it looks too clustered during the day but at night the light dominates), accompanied by the beautiful nature around it...again e.g. Hong Kong - the two...mankind and nature, harmonising as one to create one superb sight - arguably the most beautiful city in the world.


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

I prefer something like that of Philadelphia...

Makati's Skyline is similar...


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

i prefer skyline something similar to philadelphia or NYC! " cities w/ a centered skyline and the other side is bunch of green and flat areas!

something like manila's skyline above (makati)


i dont like skyline which is very spreadout that everywhere you go theres a bunch of buildings like sao paolo,tokyo or bangkok.


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

I really like skylines that are on the waterfront such as Sydney and Hong Kong which is my favourite skyline of all time.


----------

